# Hunter safety shooting



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Can a 17 hmr be used for the hunter safety shooting requirement?

I have a couple grandkids that need to take hunter safety and will need substantial practice time before testing. While .22 ammo is hard to find I can usually get .17hmr. I would also like them to use the same rifle for the test that they practice on.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

PM me I can help you with some .22 LR


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Doc, the rules say 22's:

The shooting test consists of live firing with a .22 rimfire rifle at targets 50 feet from the shooter.


Rabbit
Squirrel
Bulls eye


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Doc said:


> Can a 17 hmr be used for the hunter safety shooting requirement?
> 
> I have a couple grandkids that need to take hunter safety and will need substantial practice time before testing. While .22 ammo is hard to find I can usually get .17hmr. I would also like them to use the same rifle for the test that they practice on.


Touch base with the person who will be teaching the class your grandkids will be in. Given the state of 22lr ammo issues they may be open to it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Touch base with the person who will be teaching the class your grandkids will be in. Given the state of 22lr ammo issues they may be open to it.


I think this is wise. Its a long shot (so to speak) but it may work.

But if you do need some .22 ammo, send me a PM and I will help you out the best I can


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

when I bought my sons voucher yesterday at WalMart they had a saved stash of 22 ammo just for this purpose.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

check this site out, it sucks but its avail...

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rimfire/22lr/


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> when I bought my sons voucher yesterday at WalMart they had a saved stash of 22 ammo just for this purpose.


Really???? Thats kind of surprising. Which walmart was it?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Really???? Thats kind of surprising. Which walmart was it?


It doesn't surprise me. I know of a retailer that holds on to bricks of .22 for the purpose of selling them _WITH_ a .22 rifle or handgun. Kinda hard to shoot a new gun if you don't have ammo. Kinda hard to sell a gun to somebody and tell them you don't have ammo for them to use with it. Same goes for hunter's safety. Kinda hard to get someone to sign up if they can't finish up without ammo.

When is all of the hoarding and flipping going to end?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

